# What canister filter to get



## new2plnts (Jul 8, 2008)

I am thinking about getting a new filter for my 75 gal fairly heay planted fish tank. It was pretty heavy fish load on it. I have a Magnum 350 on it now but dont think it is enough now. I am looking to spend around 200 or so. I see Alot people go with Ehiem just not sure what to get thanks


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

If you have $200 to spend, a fluval fx5 would be a nice monster for that tank.


----------



## new2plnts (Jul 8, 2008)

How much are they? Thought they were more than that where a good place to get them for cheap


----------



## abcemorse (May 28, 2008)

The Marineland C series are nice filters, too, the 360 is just over $200, would be plenty for a 75. The fx5 is also a very nice unit, just might a bit of a whirlpool out of 75, I think it moves better than 700 gph, maybe more, can't remember off the top of my head. I run the xP4 on my 92G, works great but if you use the polishing pad you have to keep an eye on flow, they tend to load up pretty quick.


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

True, the FX5 is a monster water mover. Ebay has brand new ones for $200.

As ABC said, marineland are also good choices. If you have a local craigslist, or search through the for sale section here, you may find someone selling a filter.

Also, you should be fine with what you have and you could just add some koralias around the tank for circulation and this would cost you a lot less.

A heavily planted tank will really be all the filter you need other than a bit of mechanical filtration and adding the koralia powerheads may be a better solution anyways.


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

a eheim 2217 would be more the enough.


----------



## abcemorse (May 28, 2008)

Has anyone ever seen a flow chart for any canister filter like you find for pumps? I assume the gph rating they list are at 0 or close to as far as head goes. IE, the C-360 is rated at 360 gph, but what does it really push after the 3' or so rise to the top of the tank??


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

There is very little head persure in a canster, just like there is in a closed loop circulation pump.


----------



## sumoarigato (Nov 30, 2005)

I have a 75 gallon for which I just purchased the JBJ Reaction 4-stage Canister. It comes with a 5 watt UV light which isn't really necessary for a planted tank, but I'm going to use it on a (plantless) Tanganyikan tank. The largest model is rated at 290gph (#EFU-45). It's 20" tall with a square-foot footprint, so it's pretty big if you're going to hide it in a stand. It also comes complete with two spraybars. 

I haven't set it up yet, so I can't provide a review, but it seems quite well-made and solid. At under $145 shipped, it seemed to be a very competitive price for equipment in this range. I haven't seen any negative reviews thus far, either.


----------



## new2plnts (Jul 8, 2008)

sumoarigato said:


> I have a 75 gallon for which I just purchased the JBJ Reaction 4-stage Canister. It comes with a 5 watt UV light which isn't really necessary for a planted tank, but I'm going to use it on a (plantless) Tanganyikan tank. The largest model is rated at 290gph (#EFU-45). It's 20" tall with a square-foot footprint, so it's pretty big if you're going to hide it in a stand. It also comes complete with two spraybars.
> 
> I haven't set it up yet, so I can't provide a review, but it seems quite well-made and solid. At under $145 shipped, it seemed to be a very competitive price for equipment in this range. I haven't seen any negative reviews thus far, either.


I was actually looking at that one as I came across it looking at others. I would be setting it next to my tank. So many options. Let me know when you set it up how it is as I want something that is easy to setup and maintain


----------



## Steve and Vickie (Feb 13, 2009)

I have 2 Rena 3's and am very happy with them, I had a bad experience with Fluval several years ago (20 plus years) so they could be great by now but it did put me off them. 

Most of my tanks have the Marineland Emperor 400's and I love 'em, never had any trouble with them.

Eheim, what can one say about them that has not been said? They are the Rolls Royce with a price tag to match but unbeatable IMHO. My Uncle who introduced me to the hobby 41 years ago bought one of the early Eheim canisters (nearly caused a divorce I can tell you, due to the price) and it is still running like a star. The only thing my Uncle has ever done to it is change the filter material.

The old story I guess, ya gets what ya pays for.

Good luck and keep us posted.

Steve, of Steve and Vicki fame.


----------



## icumailman (Sep 26, 2008)

I have a planted 75g and am using a Marineland C-360. It was my first canister and I find it very easy to use. It does a great job for me.


----------



## trackhazard (Sep 20, 2006)

I second Marineland C series canisters. I use 2 C220s on a 75 gallon and haven't had any problems. Marineland did have an issue w/ leaky connectors but supposedly that's been resolved.

I've had nothing but bad luck w/ Eheim after going through 4 of their canisters. I don't think I'd test my luck again with them. 

Charlie


----------

